# Ladyfingers - AG doll - "Rippling Waves" Skirt and Sleeveless Top, w/Hat, Purse, Bobby Sox & Shoes



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
American Girl Knitting Pattern
September 30, 2013

DRESS with RIPPLING WAVES STITCH on SKIRT and HAT

#6 needles
Color A: White, Color B: Yellow, Color C: Pink, Color D: Lavender
Baby yarn, sport weight yarn, DK yarn 

This dress is knit from the bottom-up, with a sleeveless bodice.

DRESS:

With WHITE, cast on 132 stitches. Knit 3 rows. Cut white.
Begin pattern. Work Rows 1 to 9 in one color. On Row 10 - change to the next color.
Attach LAVENDER.
Row 1: (Wrong Side): Knit
Row 2: (Right Side): Knit
Row 3: (WS): Knit
Row 4: (RS): Knit 1, * Knit 2 together, Knit 2, Knit in front and back of next 2 stitches, Knit 3, slip 1, Knit 1, PSSO (pass slipped stitch over knit stitch); repeat from * to last stitch, Knit 1.
Row 5: (WS): Knit 1, purl to last stitch, Knit 1.
Row 6: (RS): Repeat Row 4
Row 7: (WS): Repeat Row 5
Row 8: (RS): Repeat Row 4
Row 9: (WS): Repeat Row 5 (cut lavender).
Row 10: (RS): Repeat Row 4 (attach PINK and work Rows 1 to 9. Cut pink).
Work Rows 1 to 9 in YELLOW. (cut yellow).

Waist/Bodice: Attach WHITE. Work in stockinet stitch for 2 rows. 
Next row: Decrease (knit 2 together) across the row. = 66 stitches.
Next row: Purl, decreasing 12 stitches evenly spaced across the row. = 54 stitches.
Work in stockinet stitch for 2 rows. Drop white.
Next Row: Attach lavender - Knit 2 rows. Cut lavender.
Pick up white and stockinet stitch for 2 rows. Drop white.
Next Row: Attach pink - Knit 2 rows. Cut pink.
Pick up white and stockinet stitch for 2 rows. Drop white.
Next Row: Attach yellow - Knit 2 rows. Cut yellow.

Divide for Sleeves:
With white, Knit 14, TURN and purl back on these same 14 stitches. Drop white.
Attach lavender - Knit 14, TURN and knit back on these 14 sts. Cut lavender.
Pick up white, Knit 14, TURN, purl 14. Drop white.
Attach pink - Knit 14, TURN and knit back on these 14 sts. Cut pink.
Pick up white, Knit 14, TURN, purl 14. Drop white.
Attach yellow - Knit 14, TURN and knit back on these 14 sts. Cut yellow
With white, Knit 14, TURN and knit back on these same 14 stitches.
Bind off this section in knit.

Attach white at end of first section, knit 28 stitches (front) TURN and purl back on these same 29 stitches. Drop white.
Attach lavender - garter stitch 2 rows. Cut lavender.
With white, knit 28 stitches, purl back on same 28 sts. Drop white.
Attach pink - garter stitch 2 rows. Cut pink.
With white, knit 28 stitches, purl back on same 28 sts. Drop white.
Attach yellow - garter stitch 2 rows. Cut yellow.
With white, knit 28 stitches, purl back on same 28 sts. Bind off in knit.

Attach white at end of center front, knit the remaining 14 stitches and purl back. Drop white.
Attach lavender - garter stitch 2 rows. Cut lavender.
With white, knit and purl 2 rows. Drop white.
Attach pink - garter stitch 2 rows. Cut pink.
With white, knit and purl 2 rows. Drop white.
Attach yellow - garter stitch 2 rows. Cut yellow.
With white, knit and purl 2 rows. Bind off this final section in knit.

Turn garment wrong side out, tack the corners of the shoulders, leaving a straight boat neck. Sew the back seam from the bottom up, leaving a 1-½ inch opening at the top for the dolls head to fit through.

HAT:

#6 needles and same colors as above.
Color A: White, Color B: Yellow, Color C: pink, Color D: lavender
You will work the 3-color pattern for the crown of the hat first, then work the brim of the hat in white.
With YELLOW, cast on 76 stitches and work Rows 1-9. Row 10 - change to PINK and work Rows 1-9. Row 10 - change to LAVENDER and work Rows 1-9. With WHITE (on 76 stitches) work in garter stitch (knit every row) for 6 rows, AT THE SAME TIME, decrease 20 stitches across the FIRST garter stitch row - evenly spaced. This will give you a firm-fitting hat brim. Bind off. Sew seam, leaving a hole in the top center of the hat, so the wave pattern is not pulled too tightly.

BOBBY SOX:

#6 needles - white yarn
Cast on 24 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 10 rows. Knit 10, Knit 2 together, Knit 6, Knit 2 together, Knit 4. Stockinette stitch for 10 rows. Bind off. Sew back seam.

SHOES:

#6 needles - lavender yarn (or any one of the three colors)

Cast on 20 stitches. Garter stitch for 18 rows. 
Knit 6, SSK (3 times), Knit 2 together (3 times), Knit 6.
Knit 1 row. Bind off. Sew back sem and sew top of shoe, leaving an open loop at the top of the shoe.

PURSE:

#6 needles - white, with 3 stripes in yellow, pink and lavender.

With white, cast on 30 stitches. Knit in stockinet stitch for 6 rows. Drop white.
Attach YELLOW, knit 2 rows in garter stitch. Cut yellow.
With white, work in stockinet stitch for 2 rows. Drop white.
Attach PINK, knit 2 rows in garter stitch. Cut pink.
With white, work in stockinet stitch for 2 rows. Drop white.
Attach LAVENDER, knit 2 rows in garter stitch. Cut lavender.
With white, work in stockinet stich for 6 rows. Bind off in knit.
Fold purse in half, with stripes going horizontal, sew one side seam.
Make a cord for the purse, as follows:

Knit: Cast on 55 stitches and immediately bind off. Attach one end to each side at the top of the purse.

Crochet: Chain 55. Attach the chain to each side at the top of the purse. Knot securely.

NOTE: In the photo, one shoe is off, showing the separate bobby socks.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Thanks beautiful as always.


----------



## leen3611 (Oct 20, 2011)

Elaine - glad to see it's cooled off enough for you to get back to knitting!! This is another winner. Thanks very much.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Charming...thanks for pattern.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you for the beautiful patterns!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

That is so cute thanks for the wonderful pattern!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you Elaine.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful, thanks


----------



## smellysammy (May 9, 2011)

more great patterns thanks


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful pattern, Thank you Elaine. My granddaughter loves you.


----------



## Una Svane (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you very much. They are all so beautiful.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this Elaine


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Adorable, and thanks!


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

She's baaack! Yeah!


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

hi on the little shoes the pattern it says SSK WHAT DOES THAT MEAN PLEASE 
VERA


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

On the shoes its says cast on 20 stitches do 18 rows then it says knit 6 SSK ?
VERA


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Awesome, thank you


----------



## planetrosemary (Oct 3, 2011)

Lovely pattern, thankyou Elaine.


----------



## peggypat (Apr 3, 2013)

very cute. I am having trouble printing the ones submitted. Will there be a pdf that we can print?
thanks so much


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

So cute. Thank you.


----------



## jackiefi (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. Added to collection of AG patterns for DGDs


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Just adorable - thank you!


----------



## KayellWY (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your wonderful patterns! My granddaughters will love the outfits!


----------



## knitnut86 (Nov 11, 2012)

I too would like to know if there would be a pdf file somewhere that we can download, I can't seem to copy and past the picture to print out the pattern etc. Love your patterns, thanks so much!!


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

I too would like a PDF. Willie


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

Another lovely creation, Elaine!

It's nice to see posts from you again. Some of us were getting a little concerned because we haven't heard from you in a while.


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's a quickly made PDF:


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I like it. Cute socks and shoes.


----------



## grammiejh (Mar 14, 2011)

As always--beautiful outfit! Thanks for your generosity!


----------



## peggypat (Apr 3, 2013)

thank you so much. are their pdf's of the other dresses posted today?


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Very cute. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks Ladyfingers--they are lovely as always


----------



## kaaren (Feb 22, 2011)

I am so excited. Thank you, thank you, thank you! I know what I will be doing tonight.


----------



## grandmombear (Feb 2, 2013)

So glad to see you are back-was beginning to wonder and missed you. ThanX for all you wonderful inspirations.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Everything you design and make are beautiful. You are so generous to share your talent with us. Thank you so much for the pattern.


----------



## healdtonknitter (Jan 8, 2013)

I have downloaded all the doll clothes and I want to thank you for your generosity and hard work that you are sharing.


----------



## knitnut86 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you very much Elaine for all the wonderful patterns.... you are a GEM!!!

Sharon


----------



## janrknits (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you beautiful! Jan


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Elaine

Another creative outfit. I love the colors.

Here it is PDF

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Williesied said:


> She's baaack! Yeah!


My sentiments exactly.Thank you Elaine for more inspiring patterns. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your patterns Elaine, they are just fantastic. Jenny xx


----------



## sonya (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the patterns,they are so beautiful


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks as always!!! and Dee for the pdf!! Yay more fun for us all!!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Darling. Will try and make this entire outfit for some special little girls. Thanks so much for the pattern as always!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Kippy

You are welcome to the files. My name is Daeanarah or Dae

Rhyanna


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Thank you for the beautiful patterns!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Elaine does beautiful work.

Happy Knitting 

Rhyanna


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm so embarrassed!

Quite awhile ago one of our members on this thread asked what "SSK" meant in the pattern for the "ocean waves" fancy stitch dress and hat, with coordinating purse, socks and shoes.

SSK - slip 2 stitches (as if to knit) from the left hand needle onto the right hand needle, knit the next stitch on the left hand needle and slip the 2 stitches over the just knitted stitch that is now on the right hand needle. You have decreased 2 stitches in this manner - and it works very well when you are knitting the rounded toes of a pair of shoes.

So sorry I took so long to answer your question.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Another wonderful pattern to do thank you so much!


----------



## Pattie1234 (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful pattern Thank you.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here it is in PDF with the explanation and direction for the SSK stitch and other abbreviations.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Elaine
I think that can be the reason why I don't see them.

If you'd like to email me the instructions I'll be glad to include them in the pattern and reupload it in PDF.

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

OOOPS, message in wrong spot. Sorry for the confusion Elaine.

Happy Crafting.

Rhyanna


----------



## AudreyC06 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

